# WWE wrestlers leaving for AEW



## gurk (Jan 31, 2017)

What do you think the chances are that more wrestlers from WWE are now considering AEW now with the tv deal on TNT and especially after seeing Double or Nothing?


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Well most WWE wrestlers testify that they're there for the money, so when the AEW payoffs get made more public I guess we'll find out.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

gurk said:


> What do you think the chances are that more wrestlers from WWE are now considering AEW now with the tv deal on TNT and especially after seeing Double or Nothing?


Not as many as you some thing but you definitely will see some talent leaving WWE for AEW. I say you might see one or two leaving WWE to go to AEW probably in a year, i be shocked if it's anywhere near 3 or higher. But I doubt they be of the star quality of Moxley but I'm sure AEW will happily take anyone of talent who WWE didn't use well.

Someone like Luke Harper, The Revival, Anderson/Gallows. But I don't think it be everyone who get's a release will end up in AEW. They be picky with who they get from AEW.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Its pretty simple, are there any talent being underutilized in WWE right now that AEW could benefit from, if so you'll likely see them in AEW. 

I think some wrestlers are simply waiting to see how the TNT weekly show performs. These wrestlers just need a level of confidence that AEW is here to stay for a good while.


----------



## Queen of Marks (May 30, 2019)

AEW has to be careful to not sign too many ex WWE stars. I personally think signing Shawn Spears would be a mistake. He's old, he was irrelevant in WWE, and he brings nothing new or exciting to help them stand out. I think the emergence of AEW is going to increase the quality of life for wrestlers in the WWE. Now that there is a prominent alternative WWE has got to step their game up if they want to keep their talent.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

EMGESP said:


> Its pretty simple, are there any talent being underutilized in WWE right now that AEW could benefit from, if so you'll likely see them in AEW.
> 
> I think some wrestlers are simply waiting to see how the TNT weekly show performs. These wrestlers just need a level of confidence that AEW is here to stay for a good while.


I think some will jump ship no matter if AEW is a long term success or not, a bit like Moxley some will just be happy to work somewhere else then WWE. But most won't do a thing until AEW is set up and is doing well on TV as you said, then you might see some take a chance. But I don't think it be many as some think.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I think The Revival, Anderson/Gallows, and Sasha would probably make the jump.

Everyone else? IDK. We'll just have to see.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

You probably won't see any of the top guys leave. Someone like Owens or Sami Zayn, however, could very well be unhappy with their position, and they'd be good additions for AEW.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

What not many are considering is how much room AEW has left to even sign now or several months from now. Some people who may jump ship from WWE may not even make it over to AEW. Plus there is Marty Scurll, who I am sure will jump to AEW once his contract is up elsewhere later this year.

Gallows/Anderson maybe, but I can't imagine anyone else honestly. Most of WWEs talent that would create any buzz elsewhere seem to be happy in WWE.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133169906885775360


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133169906885775360


Vince will likely thow him a bone like the Intercontinental Championship or something to prevent him from leaving.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

You don't want to be another version of impact and sign every former WWE guy. AEW should be very selective so I'm sure at most it will be 3 at most. As for whom I don't know


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

If more and more wrestlers leave WWE for AEW then it will become an over saturation of wrestling talent like WCW was in the 90's before it went belly up. Everyone complains about their spot and lack of story for their character in WWE and yet they believe AEW will be any different. So don't expect all of a sudden that a start up promotion is going to be major competition for Vince and Co because of one PPV and a few big names on the roster. The WWE have been in business since the 70's and Vince has been running things since the 80's and still going. AEW is a mom and pop shop at the moment and WWE is Walmart.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

AEWMoxley said:


> You probably won't see any of the top guys leave. Someone like Owens or Sami Zayn, however, could very well be unhappy with their position, and they'd be good additions for AEW.


I think that level of talent like Owens, Zayn, Nakamura, Rusev, Cesaro, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe,Dolph Ziggler probably making a move. The Upper mid card level.

I think the likes of Reigns, Rollins, Charlotte, Becky, Bryan, AJ, Orton are a no go. I'd be hugely surprised if any of those names leave.

I think the upper mid card or underused talent that are top class like The Revival, are the ones I think AEW will go for. They won't hire everyone from WWE just the talent who will make a impact.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't sign everybody. At this point, the AEW roster is getting pretty full, so they really should only sign potential game-changing talent like Punk, Sasha Banks, The Revival, etc....


----------



## jpickens (May 3, 2015)

They should be select as to whom they select.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

WCW failed because they only circulate with N W.O while they didn't have time to develop kind like Jericho,Benoit and only stuck with Goldberg. At Impact, they almost become good alternative when they focus with indie or unknown talent like AJ, Joe, Roode, etc and only have few WWE guys like Christian Cage or Kurt Angle but it's got out of hand when they bring a lot wash out talents.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

InexorableJourney said:


> Well most WWE wrestlers testify that they're there for the money, so when the AEW payoffs get made more public I guess we'll find out.


The Khans have more money each on their own than the entire McMahon family will ever have combined, but they have access to several huge companies to sponsor them. 

And that's just their private worth. The Khans also have access to investors, sponsors, etc that WWE does not, and can easily raise money. WWE's net worth as a company is $6.1 Billion. (Less than either Tony Khan or his father's private wealth). So as long as the Khans are willing to invest, and get the right sponsors, they will be able to afford salaries on par or even better than WWE, especially since TNT will be paying their entire production cost for their tv shows and PPV's.



Chrome said:


> Can't sign everybody. At this point, the AEW roster is getting pretty full, so they really should only sign potential game-changing talent like Punk, Sasha Banks, The Revival, etc....


AEW will likely make room on their roster by making partnerships with various companies, and letting their talent travel around. I could see them letting Moxley work for CZW and Big Japan for some deathmatches.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Daggdag said:


> AEW will likely make room on their roster by making partnerships with various companies, and letting their talent travel around. I could see them letting Moxley work for CZW and Big Japan for some deathmatches.


They will let Moxley do indies and Japan until Tv. Once that starts then Tony Khan not going to be cool with wrestlers doing a ton of non AEW shows. Especially a big star like Moxley. He's not gonna risk him getting hurt in some death match. When he's suppose to be feuding with say Adam Page or Jericho for title once tv starts.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

looper007 said:


> I think that level of talent like Owens, Zayn, Nakamura, Rusev, Cesaro, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe,Dolph Ziggler probably making a move. The Upper mid card level.
> 
> I think the likes of Reigns, Rollins, Charlotte, Becky, Bryan, AJ, Orton are a no go. I'd be hugely surprised if any of those names leave.
> 
> I think the upper mid card or underused talent that are top class like The Revival, are the ones I think AEW will go for. They won't hire everyone from WWE just the talent who will make a impact.



Yeah Jericho even mentioned it after they started. That AEW isn't interested in many WWE guys. Plus they're only gonna have 1 two hour show and aren't doing ppvs every month. So the roster doesn't have room to get much bigger then it already is. 


These shows are gonna focus very much on Moxley, Jericho, Cody, Omega and Page working with each other and guys like MJF, Janela, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy, Cima, Daniels, Kazurian, Scropion Sky and Luchasaurus(and maybe Pac at some point). That alone will take up majority of tv time. While you know will spend plenty of time on tag and woman division as well.



So they might add another tag team and maybe another woman or two. But I think there close to done on male singles guys. At this point they would have to justify signing ex WWE guy and dumping guys already on the roster. For them to do that. I think they would have be 100 certain that whoever their adding is a upgrade over guys already on the roster. Which pretty much means they would need to add a guy with star potential from WWE.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

That´s the temptation AEW must resist. They have a pretty full roster already for a two hour TV show. The last time WWE hit a hot stretch was on SD with Ambrose/Styles/Cena, Miz/Ziggler, Wyatts/Orton, Usos/AA, Becky/Alexa, Nikki/Carmella/Natalya. I think that was the main programs being build toward Mania. That´s just 16 wrestlers and people were often complaining why was this person not a SD this week, because they took off the time constraints on matches and promos, which led to segments being cut (short). So while I think this was a little too small of a group and it would have gotten stale after another 3-4 months, you are probably capable of putting out a great product with a 30-35 men/women roster.



Ucok said:


> WCW failed because they only circulate with N W.O while they didn't have time to develop kind like Jericho,Benoit and only stuck with Goldberg. At Impact, they almost become good alternative when they focus with indie or unknown talent like AJ, Joe, Roode, etc and only have few WWE guys like Christian Cage or Kurt Angle but it's got out of hand when they bring a lot wash out talents.


Very well said. 

Moxley. Had to. Punk. Have to. Cena. Try to. Batista as a special attraction. . 

The ultimate aim for AEW though has to be The Shield. Khan has got the money. 

Could you imagine Reigns&Rollins popping up on AEW TV to re-unite with Ambrose. That is truly NWO level stuff, but more importantly what in the world does WWE have left at that point? 

I know this sound crazy, but look at Man City or PSG in football. Money talks, wrestlers walk. 

Who knows whether Reigns is happy to have his leukemia exploited on TV or with the creative direction to be the most hated man in America and unable to embrace it.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

No thank you. If Gordon Ramsey was creating a three star Burger, he wouldn't go to McDonald's for the ingredients.


----------



## Mateus Tunes (Sep 13, 2016)

I can see some underused wrestlers and wrestlers unhappy with their positions leaving.

Maybe Rusev, Nakamura, Harper, Anderson, Gallows, Roode, Lio Rush, etc.

That's the reason why WWE is now giving programs/TV time/feuds to
guys like The Revival, Samoa Joe, Sami Zayn, Dolph Ziggler, Breeze (NXT), etc. And it's reason why they created the 24/7 Championship.


----------



## SMW (Feb 28, 2008)

looper007 said:


> Not as many as you some thing but you definitely will see some talent leaving WWE for AEW. I say you might see one or two leaving WWE to go to AEW probably in a year, i be shocked if it's anywhere near 3 or higher. But I doubt they be of the star quality of Moxley but I'm sure AEW will happily take anyone of talent who WWE didn't use well.
> 
> Someone like Luke Harper, The Revival, Anderson/Gallows. But I don't think it be everyone who get's a release will end up in AEW. They be picky with who they get from AEW.


didn't the revival just resign??


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

When contracts are expired, I can see The Revival and Sasha making the jump.

They do need to be careful though with signing too many wrestlers Sports Entertainers (sorry :vince) as I don't want to see them become "WWE lite".


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Give me Sasha, Revival and Randy. Don't care about the rest.


----------



## Rain (Jul 29, 2016)

V-Trigger said:


> Give me Sasha, Revival and Randy. Don't care about the rest.


Vince would pay Brock/Cena moeny to keep a 10+ time champion


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Doesn't really matter what WWE talent want.

AEW have said they only want about 9 guys from the whole roster. I assume alot of those guys are friends like Adam Cole and most from NXT in all honesty.

That was said before Moxley signed but I assume he was probably one of those 9. Hopefully Harper and The Revival are too when their contracts run out


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

V-Trigger said:


> Give me Sasha, Revival and Randy. Don't care about the rest.


lol Randy checked out years ago.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Apparently, Stephanie McMahon's "on screen" contract ends October this year. 

If I was Tony Khan, I would make an offer she couldn't refuse. Just so we could have a story-line where Cody forces her to go on all fours and bark like a dog!

One can only dream!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Doesn't really matter what WWE talent want.
> 
> AEW have said they only want about 9 guys from the whole roster. I assume alot of those guys are friends like Adam Cole and most from NXT in all honesty.
> 
> That was said before Moxley signed but I assume he was probably one of those 9. Hopefully Harper and The Revival are too when their contracts run out


Depends on what talent gets in touch with them from WWE looking to get in really. Just say a Owens, Zayn, Balor, Bryan, Rollins get in touch you ain't turning those away. I don't want them signing up every WWE person who leaves, but any talent who's of a top level like a Moxley or Jericho or a tag team like The Revival or Woman wrestler like Sasha. They will make the product better they should go for to get. But not people like Mojo Rawley or No Way Jose.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

> Meltzer on WOR: At least a few have enquired about leaving including a couple of names *that would shock you*.
> 
> Also said that the total would take more than “two hands to count”.


any guesses?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The biggest names I could see leaving are Orton, Balor and Joe. Wish I could add AJ to that list but he resigned. :crying:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> any guesses?


You can rule out Reigns, Rollins, Charlotte, Becky, Lesnar for starters. Bryan,AJ, Usos, Nakamura signed new contracts. Orton seems like a lifer in WWE for me .The New Day especially Kofi are in a good spot so I doubt they be asking for a way out. Alexa, Corbin, Miz, Elias, Mandy, Sonya,Carmella and any stars created by WWE in the development system won't probably be going anywhere. Bayley seems just happy to be in WWE. Asuka I be surprised if she wants out. 

Anderson/Gallows, The Revival, Luke Harper and Sasha is a matter of when they will leave. 

If I took a guess at it

Apollo Crews
Cesaro
Chad Gable
Dolph Ziggler
EC3
Ember Moon
*Kevin Owens*
Robert Roode
Rusev
*Sami Zayn*
*Finn Balor*

The ones in black would be shocks for me if they wanted out. The Others not as much. I think AEW would go for Cesaro, Gable, Ziggler, Ember Moon (she be a good hand in the women's division), Owens, Rusev, Zayn and Balor. That's my guess.


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

ElTerrible said:


> Very well said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man City is lucky because they play for toughest competition in Europe (maybe World) and the irony from this, Khan also spend his money to build Newcastle and they were the top three on the list who expense their money to buy players but failed in the end, as for PSG, they still play for farmer league, they're sh*t at UCL, eliminated by messed up club, Man.Utd this season.

Money maybe important thing but AEW could end like PSG or have glory like Man.City if they can't boost their game and gain attention from mainstream media or casual fans, not just from hardcore wrestling fans.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> The biggest names I could see leaving are Orton, Balor and Joe. Wish I could add AJ to that list but he resigned. :crying:


AJ said he wants to finish his career in WWE as it's the PG environment he likes because he can bring his kids to the shows.

Orton I don't see going because he is a WWE lifer but you never know

Samoa and Finn I could see though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think AEW should be careful how many WWE guys they sign. In order for AEW to stay afloat, it has to be profitable. Even though they have a billionaire owner, he didn't get that way by hanging on to money-losing endeavors. Also, WWE has done a poor job of building stars, so a lot of the rumoured guys probably wouldn't even move the needle.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

SMW said:


> didn't the revival just resign??


No they were given a large offer but turned it down. That was right before the back shaving skit and the Icy-Hot in the trunks match.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Once WWE signs Gronk AEW will be a fart in the wind like TNA was.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

What the fuck is a Gronk :lol


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

NotGuilty said:


> Once WWE signs Gronk AEW will be a fart in the wind like TNA was.


Not one person outside New England gives a shit about Gronk. And the guy is looking at being a cripple by the time he's 60. He couldn't hack being in the wrestling business.

:tripsscust 


Anyway, I think the guys who are wrestlers will want to switch. But there's plenty of guys over in WWE who I imagine are perfectly content with being actors/superstars/sports entertainers. The only wrestler I could see staying with WWE is AJ because he has nothing to complain about really and he just seems like a loyal guy. Which is a shame cuz him in AEW would be perfect.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Orton is clearly the biggest what-if scenario.

He's a very established name, and he's 6'5" and well built so he'd instantly add prestige to the show, being a proven world champion in WWE and having the look/size to boot (which is probably my biggest gripe with guys like MJF, who look very short).

I don't think he's going to join AEW though, Vince might just give him an epic angle to stay, which will probably be enough for him to keep a business relationship with the company he was with since his career inception...but personally, I've always seen some glimpses of Orton fitting the TV-14 programming much better than what he's currently being shacked to; the creative incarceration by Vince and WWE creative.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Not for nothing but Braun Strowman showing up randomly and just destroying people could be fun. I have zero idea what the guy is like talking naturally as they've portrayed him as a clown, but with some freedom he may be decent enough on the stick to be a solid monster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Erik. said:


> What the fuck is a Gronk :lol


Rob Gronkowski. He plays for the New England Patriots. He shows up for WWE shows a lot because he is good friends with Mojo Rawley


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Rob Gronkowski. He plays for the New England Patriots. He shows up for WWE shows a lot because he is good friends with Mojo Rawley


Ah, egg chaser.

No wonder I didn't know him.


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

Erik. said:


> Doesn't really matter what WWE talent want.
> 
> AEW have said they only want about 9 guys from the whole roster. I assume alot of those guys are friends like Adam Cole and most from NXT in all honesty.
> 
> That was said before Moxley signed but I assume he was probably one of those 9. Hopefully Harper and The Revival are too when their contracts run out


Damn bro. You be having all the inside scoops. Respect.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

I think they should be picky about who they take, but I really like the idea of getting some of the top women and tag teams. They'll need a big name for their women's division so Sasha would be a guarantee if she becomes available. After that, I'd easily bring in The Revival and Enzo & Cass (nZo & CasXL??). The Revival vs Bucks sells itself, and then Enzo & Cass to create a little controversy - get some guys who can work the mic and generate a ton of heat in that tag division.

If they can get those stars and somehow manage to grab Punk, I'd feel like I was set if I were Khan and the boys. Maybe you'd like to bring in one more big name for the Women's division(maybe a vet like Mickie James would be realistic) as well as a brute like Harper, but you'll have a pretty stacked main event scene for the men(Kenny, Jericho, Mox, Cody, Punk, Hangman, Pac, and potentially some of their lower-tier guys down the line like MJF and Luchasaurus), and a ridiculously talented tag division(Bucks, Lucha Bros, Revival, Enzo/Cass, Angelico/Evans, Best Friends, as well as the Rhodes Bros at time and The Golden Lovers once Ibushi arrives, plus some lower level teams and young teams they build from the ground up).

I think they're in great shape, talent-wise. For a long time they'll just have one TV show. They won't need to fill 5 hours of weekly content like the WWE. Especially if their PPVs are spread out, much like NXT, they can build feuds for longer and won't need to rotate their stars around the lineup trying to squeeze out every possible fresh matchup on a monthly basis.

I'm pretty excited to see how things go.



Erik. said:


> What the fuck is a Gronk :lol


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rusev could be a good pick-up I think. One thing that AEW is missing right now is some bigger "hoss" types. And Rusev is that, but he's also good in the ring. And he's charismatic, can cut promos, etc. Plus he's been pretty open about his frustrations with how WWE has been writing and booking him.

Letting him play more of a serious "powerhouse" like he was early on in his WWE run would be great I think.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

I can see a world where Orton leaves WWE, he has done everything he could there and he is getting stale, A move to AEW/NJPW would give Randy a much needed boost in his batteries, more freedom.

Have a dream match with Okada


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

i see a lot of names....but what about PRINCE DEVITT!!? 
the original creator of the bullet club, the alpha? I mean he was supposed to have a program with taker but he didn't because he didn't resign yet and his contract is up around the summer....sorry but I don't care what people say, but prince devitt, gallows and Anderson were motherfucking badass in njpw. I mean people are gonna shhit on it , then he makes his appearance and people will realize Finn Balor is a shame to devitt, prince was one of the most disrespectful wrestler I have seen, dude was a legit dick and didn't care because he had two giant to back him up! 
I mean getting a guy like devitt ( Balor) the guy who started it all wouldn't be bad at all.....I mean look carefully have you EVER seen him complain? one tweet? anything? Dave said the names would surmise us. just like Ambrose he is one of those guys who doesn't say a word and keep doing his shit. and he is pretty close to y2j , he did a podcast and all. again it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

They will only have one 2 hour show per week, and thankfully they won't have a damn PPV every other week like WWE does. Probably looking at one maybe every 6/7 weeks. So, my opinion on that is they should look to have a tight knit roster. No need to have a bloated roster where guys are contributing nothing. I look at it like a football (soccer) squad. I support Liverpool, and our manager Jurgen Klopp always says he likes a small close knit squad because it's easier to manage and everyone has an important role. Unlike having a big bloated squad where guys are getting paid and contributing nothing.

So if I was AEW, I'd be getting a trim and manageable roster where everyone has a purpose. I fear that won't be the case though looking at DoN where it felt like everyone and their dog was there. I mean, literally a guy with no legs had a match. Like, come on now, really? 

They have time until TV starts, so if I am them, I building a year worth of stories for every person on that roster and having a direction mapped out. A tier system should already be in their heads. This group of 8 guys is our main event for the next year, and this group is our mid card, with this guy or this guy in the mid card being built towards the main event etc. Obviously, you can call audibles if something unforeseen happens like injuries or someone getting over as fuck etc but otherwise, they should have a plan for their roster and where it's going. Not written out in its entirety but just markers in the road of the 12 months of where they want to be at certain points. 

So because of that, I would be being very careful with the roster. There is not really any contracts coming up anyway so they won't have to worry about it anyway and Vince certainly won't be releasing anyone so the idea of Sasha going to AEW any time soon won't be happening. She still has years on her deal. As does most of the performers in WWE unfortunately. There are a lot of wrestlers in isolation that I would take if I was AEW. A hell of a lot because WWE is stacked with talented guys, but obviously if they were all theoretically available I wouldn't sign them all because you would end up with a WWE scenario of having loads of talented guys just sitting their with nothing to do because there isn't enough time on the show. And I would rather give 100% of the available time to build one guy, than split that time 50/50 to two guys because instead of getting one guy completely over you end up in the WWE situation of spreading it too thin so nobody gets over.

Looking at the roster, these are the performers I would take from the main roster if I was AEW and they were available:

AJ Styles. 
Braun Strowman. 
Bray Wyatt.
Brock Lesnar.
Cesaro. 
Ziggler.
Drew McIntyre.
Miz
Sami
Samoa Joe
Rollins
Reigns
Aleister Black.
Mustafa Ali
Andrade
ricochet
Bryan
Finn Balor
Harper
Owens 
Orton
Rusev
Nakamura

Woman wise I'd have:
Becky
Sasha
Bayley
Charlotte
Alexa
Asuka

Tag teams:
New Day
Revival
the usos
good brothers

So as you can see there is a lot of talent there, but like I said, they are all tied in to contracts mostly. It's a real shame the usos signed a new contract because they would have been a great signing for AEW. AJ Styles too with his new deal. 

The Good Brothers deals are up this year so I would definitely sign them up for the tag division. Nakamura's deal expires in 2019 doesn't it? If that is true, I would bring him in as he is a great worker and could get over if booked correctly. Problem AEW have after that is that there is pretty much no top talent that is established in any way in the casual fans mind coming on to the market for a while. The Revival in 2020 seems nailed on and that would be a solid pick up but that isn't going to create buzz. Orton's deal is up in 2020 though and that would be the one which really could get people to sit up. That's a first ballot hall of famer and him signing instantly bumps up their main event scene.

Also, maybe they could have a word with some legends about coming in for a week and cutting a promo? Like they had Bret Hart there to unveil the belt, and MJF cut a promo on him. They could do the same with say Austin maybe?

And then there is the one obviously in ring talent they should be throwing everything they have at. CM Punk.
Make him the highest paid wrestler in the world if you have to. Just imagine Cult Of Personality hitting at All Out or even better, the PPV the weekend before they start weekly TV. Everyone would be tuning in that week if Punk had returned a few days earlier. Make him your Lesnar if you have too. Offer AJ Lee the highest salary for a female performer in the world if you have to because she was awesome too. Just do what you have to and get CM Punk. Even if it was on a Lesnar style contract where he only signed for 12 months and only actually wrestled matches on PPV over the course of that 12 months and only appeared on your weekly TV 50% of the time.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

They should be looking more at NXT's roster over the main roster. Black and Ricochet would be great grabs for AEW, hands down. They're not great on the mic, but they can hang in the ring and definitely have the old school ECW vibe to them in the ring when ECW was nearing its' end and putting on great WRESTLING shows at the end of their tenure. Ricochet reminds me a little of Jerry Lynn meets Super Crazy, which is a great combo. Aleister Black has a style we've seen before, but a look that's new, with all the satanic tattoos and dark demeanor, he's a breath of fresh air.

Street Prophets (Profits?) are a great tag team and haven't been used enough in NXT, and could sure benefit from being in a company who wants to build a fantastic tag division.

All of Undisputed Era could jump ship to AEW and reignite a Bullet Club faction, and that alone will put more eyes on the promotion, plus, how great would it be to see all kinds of Bullet Club guys there? Add Gallows and Anderson, and you have a huge stable which could possibly turn into Bullet Club vs AEW (ala NWO vs WCW, but not exactly the same). Have Cody desperate to get into BC and constantly be rejected, it could be a small bit of entertainment, and bring all those guys from BC who have been fragmented around feds throughout the years come full circle. I think that writes itself.

For the main roster guys? I don't see anyone worth a damn going anywhere. Vince has been putting chokeholds on contracts so I don't think we will see too many people jumping ship anytime soon, on any roster.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, Gallows and Anderson are definitely coming this fall.

Really wish that they could get Dream. Guy's major league and only 23.

I don't know how long NXT contracts are, but I hope he's thinking about it. He has to know his future on the main roster is Vince stripping him of everything he is. Vince will probably put him in pseudo-blaxploitation segments and go "BUT DON'T YOU SEE, IT'S SO YOU!" :vince

Dream could be a megastar but not under Vince. AEW, if successful, could give him the platform. Just imagine him in AEW doing promos against MJF, for example, or having a batman and joker relationship with this ultra-violent Moxley character. If Dream cares about his craft, I hope he's thinking about it. Refuse the demotion and just leave at the end of your developmental deal.

Rusev seems viable to give them another legit heavyweight. He's probably counting down the days.

Balor I'm not sure. He might just be satisfied with the money at this point in his career.

As far as women go, Asuka, Sasha, and Bayley are the best bets they should have on their radar. Any one would give their women's division that big impact it needs. Asuka might basically be in the same role Balor is as far as her sentiments go, but Bayley and especially Sasha might definitely jump ship. Wouldn't be surprised if Bayley's contract is expiring soon (she came up almost three years ago) and they're giving her this newfound push for her to re-sign, along with padding out Charlotte's reigns, of course. If that's the case, she should know the deal by now. Sasha definitely wants out but that'll be hard to do.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

Jedah said:


> Well, Gallows and Anderson are definitely coming this fall.
> 
> Really wish that they could get Dream. Guy's major league and only 23.
> 
> ...


Dream could be huge in AEW. It's clear he's not going to be called up to the main roster anytime soon, he's black and charismatic, and I don't think Vince likes that to be honest with you. We've seen worse called up and buried, and if Dream EVER gets called up, I bet he will be buried.

AEW is a staple where Dream could really thrive and make something count. I'd love to see Dream vs Omega.

Who knows? It may happen.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hasn't Dream had a few digs at the WWE through his Twitter?

It's almost as if he knows he's getting fucked as soon as he gets to the main roster. I would LOVE for him to come over to AEW - the fact he's only 23 is remarkable but I also feel WWE will do everything they can and throw everything they can at him being their next big breakout star. Great size, great look, great character, great on the mic and is young. They could keep him in NXT for the next 5 years for example if they wanted to and he'd probably be happy with that with the amount of freedom he gets.

No idea what type of contract he is on though.


----------



## Disputed (Aug 20, 2018)

Jedah said:


> I don't know how long NXT contracts are, but I hope he's thinking about it. He has to know his future on the main roster is Vince stripping him of everything he is. Vince will probably put him in pseudo-blaxploitation segments and go "BUT DON'T YOU SEE, IT'S SO YOU!" :vince


The thing is Dream is young and has been reasonably well-treated in NXT, so its hard to say whether he really does know what the Main Roster is going to be like. At that age I felt I was bulletproof, and I was not tall, athletic, charismatic, and getting cheered every time I showed up to work. So while the pattern of everyone who gets over in NXT getting totally lost in the shuffle/ruined by Vince on the Main Roster seems obvious enough, he might feel he's the exception. I can definitely see young guys who haven't had to work with Vince yet not fully grasping how terrible it is


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I learned today some guys in DON aren't signed with the company , the perfect 10 isn't signed from what he said, not leg isn't either, I wonder who else isn't.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

patpat said:


> I learned today some guys in DON aren't signed with the company , the perfect 10 isn't signed from what he said, not leg isn't either, I wonder who else isn't.


Just check the AEW Roster page on their site to see who is and isn't signed and then look out for announcements.


----------



## the44boz (Apr 29, 2014)

Ucok said:


> WCW failed because they only circulate with N W.O while they didn't have time to develop kind like Jericho,Benoit and only stuck with Goldberg. At Impact, they almost become good alternative when they focus with indie or unknown talent like AJ, Joe, Roode, etc and only have few WWE guys like Christian Cage or Kurt Angle but it's got out of hand when they bring a lot wash out talents.


I'll give you Jericho but Benoit please. He was never going to draw.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> They will let Moxley do indies and Japan until Tv. Once that starts then Tony Khan not going to be cool with wrestlers doing a ton of non AEW shows. Especially a big star like Moxley. He's not gonna risk him getting hurt in some death match. When he's suppose to be feuding with say Adam Page or Jericho for title once tv starts.


His next major match is Kenny Omega,and won't be for the title. 

And AEW has already announced that they won't keep their performers from working for other companies. I'm pretty sure they are gonna take a page out of Impact's book, and let them work the indies, as long as it doesn't effect their AEW appearances, but restrict their work with companies which have tv, dvd, PPV, etc....

But they will very likely attempt t get roster sharing agreements, with certain companies, allowing their performers to do TV, PPV, etc for those companies.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Daggdag said:


> His next major match is Kenny Omega,and won't be for the title.
> 
> And AEW has already announced that they won't keep their performers from working for other companies. I'm pretty sure they are gonna take a page out of Impact's book, and let them work the indies, as long as it doesn't effect their AEW appearances, but restrict their work with companies which have tv, dvd, PPV, etc....
> 
> But they will very likely attempt t get roster sharing agreements, with certain companies, allowing their performers to do TV, PPV, etc for those companies.


Yes his next major match will be against Omega on August 31st. But likely either Moxley or Omega will be feuding with either Jericho or Page come October once tv starts. Depending on who the champ ends up being.


As for travel Tony said they can work indies and international dates until tv starts. After that they might work random shows. Like Jericho doing his cruise and having guys from AEW on it. Or random shows Indy or international shows. But they won't have freedom they have now. Joey Janela confirmed that as well in a interview last week. 


Saying when your suppose to do tv every week they don't want you getting hurt on other non AEW events. So once tv starts these guys main focus will be on AEW. Especially once they start mixing in some house shows too. 


For business man like Tony Khan would it make sense for him to let his wrestlers work other shows all the time? He's got a big prime time tv show and quarter big ppv events. He can't risk Moxley breaking his leg in a Death Match in CZW, Young Bucks getting hurt in Mexico etc. That kills your ratings and ppv buys. 



Even look at Moxley schedule now. He's got match against Juice Robinson next week. A few matches with Darby Allin the following weekend. Then he's off for two weeks to make sure he's healthy for Fyter Fest. AEW is a big wrestling company backed by billionaires. They are smart businessman and not going risk talent getting hurt elsewhere when they need to deliver a product consistently. This isn't Impact which is much smaller scale then it once was now. Impact is basically small Indy league now. If they lose a star or two with injuries. It's not going to hurt ratings or ppv buys.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

When contracts come up, you will see wrestlers leave WWE.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

I would look at making a steal on their NXT talent. Both NXT and NXT UK once they are hopefully available and if they ever are.

Undisputed Era
Street Profits
Io Shirai
Toni Storm
Jordan Devlin
Ligero
Pete Dunne
Tyler Bate
Trent Seven
Flash Morgan Webster
Walter 

As for the main roster, I'd love to see Ricochet and Aleister Black.

If any of these become available too, that would be nice to have.

Braun Strowman
Mustafa Ali
Luke Harper
Finn Balor
Rusev
Bray Wyatt 
Cesaro
EC3
Luke Gallows/Karl Anderson
The Revival
Asuka
Kairi Sane
Sasha Banks


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

imthegame19 said:


> Yes his next major match will be against Omega on August 31st. But likely either Moxley or Omega will be feuding with either Jericho or Page come October once tv starts. Depending on who the champ ends up being.
> 
> 
> As for travel Tony said they can work indies and international dates until tv starts. After that they might work random shows. Like Jericho doing his cruise and having guys from AEW on it. Or random shows Indy or international shows. But they won't have freedom they have now. Joey Janela confirmed that as well in a interview last week.
> ...


They can't actually stop their performers from working other shows, unless they interfere in already agreed upon AEW dates. Unless they plan on doing what WWE does, and making them get permission for all non-AEW appearances, but I don't see that happening, since that's one of the major issues that guys like Cody and Dustin have with the WWE. 

From what I can tell, they are gonna prohibit their contracted performers from working for any company with tv, ppv, dvd or web broadcasts. This is what ROH, New Japan, and most other companies do. The reason they won't have as much time for other brands is because they will have their hands full with AEW shows....PPV's, tv, house shows, etc..

But that doesn't mean that they won't be free to do other shows whenever they don't have an AEW appeatance, especially once AEW starts expanding their roster. There's going to be alot of performers who won't be on tv every week, and they will have some free time to do appearances. 

Then if they sign any roster sharing agreements, more than a few of their performers would likely do weeks or months with their partners, and stay off of AEW tv.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Contract expiration dates, according to Fightful.com

WWE

Shinsuke Nakamura- Mid 2019
Rhyno: July 17, 2019
The Good Brothers- September 2019
Stephanie McMahon - October 7, 2019 (as on-screen talent)
Luke Harper - Late 2019 (6 months tacked on)
Matt Hardy: March 2020
Jeff Hardy: March 2020
The Revival: April 2020 (Dash Wilder had two months tacked on)
Mandy Rose: Late 2020
Rey Mysterio- October 2020 (out clause after 18 months)
Randy Orton: 2020 (ten-year deal in 2010)
Mojo Rawley- 2020
Pat McAfee: Through 2020 at least (multi-year deal)
Jerry Lawler: January 10, 2021
Ronda Rousey: April 10, 2021
Sasha Banks - 2021
Big Show: Spring 2021
Daniel Bryan: September 2021
Sami Zayn: Fall 2021 (signed three-year deal before June 2018 injury. Contract extended due to missed time for injury)
The Miz: 2022
Sin Cara: Signed through 2022
Kevin Owens: April 2023 (minimum; signed 5-year deal in 2018)
AJ Styles: 2024
Booker T: Runs through 2029


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

the44boz said:


> I'll give you Jericho but Benoit please. He was never going to draw.


Never going to draw but it's up to Vince, isn't it? I admit he does lack of charisma but Vince know his potential.

Debut in February, Vince gave him opportunity to win the midcard title at big event, WrestleMania 16, then less than 4 months , Vince put him into world title picture against The Rock before Vince send him back to IC title program. I'm talking about value.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Daggdag said:


> They can't actually stop their performers from working other shows, unless they interfere in already agreed upon AEW dates. Unless they plan on doing what WWE does, and making them get permission for all non-AEW appearances, but I don't see that happening, since that's one of the major issues that guys like Cody and Dustin have with the WWE.
> 
> From what I can tell, they are gonna prohibit their contracted performers from working for any company with tv, ppv, dvd or web broadcasts. This is what ROH, New Japan, and most other companies do. The reason they won't have as much time for other brands is because they will have their hands full with AEW shows....PPV's, tv, house shows, etc..
> 
> ...


They have to get permission there's no doubt about that. Look at what Tony Khan said about Moxley.....


"He is a multi-year contract, he will be on a full-time deal," Khan confirmed. "When we go weekly, he's going to be full-time. Same as some of the guys, especially when the schedule is light, I'm open to him working some international and indie dates. He is full-time with us, domestically, essentially he's our guy. Yeah, he's going to do some international and indie stuff, but he's definitely an AEW full-time wrestler.


So read between the lines. He's open to him doing shows now because schedule is light and knows he's going to do some international stuff and indie stuff already. But he also says once tv starts he's full time with AEW. Some mid to lower card guys might have that luxury. But they aren't gonna let their big draws do anything and risk getting hurt.


Difference with this and WWE you had to ask permission for every thing. If you wanted to do a tv show, movie, photo shoot or whatever. You had to ask permission. If Moxley does a indie event without wrestling a match. Well then yeah he probably won't have to do permission to sign autographs or whatever. But a company who offering employees insurance. Isn't gonna be open to them wrestling random death matches on weekend before big tv event. Which is why I'm sure guys like Moxley is getting a lot more per date then he did in WWE.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Guarantee you Daniel Bryan is AEW bound soon-ish. That guy cares nothing for money and has stated multiple times it's all about the creativity for him which is no doubt all but dead with Vince around. Hell, I wouldn't be suprised if he took a pay CUT to go to AEW after his current contract is up.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd just avoid most WWE talents. If they go after anyone, priorities should be Banks, the Usos and the Revival. Can accept Naomi if that's what it takes to get the Usos in the door. The tag & womens division needs a few numbers. AEW only really needed Moxley from the WWE for male singles wrestlers. Remember, they do only have 2 hours a week of TV.


----------

